
Neurologists warn of the danger of “stem cell tourism” - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/neurologists-warn-of-the-danger-of-stem-cell-tourism/
======
bookofjoe
>Complications from “Stem Cell Tourism” in Neurology

[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ana.25842](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ana.25842)

